# Send a Text Message from Email



## wenpeek (Oct 14, 2004)

*If you ever want to send someone a text message on their cell phone from your email, here's a free site that really works.

In the To: box of your email enter the 10 digit phone number followed by @teleflip.com. For example: [email protected]

I'm not sure how long of a text message you can send but it does work. Be sure and remove any signatures you may have attached to your email before sending your text message. For some reason when you leave your signature attached, that's the only text they receive is your signature and not the actual text message. Just stick with your basic plain text message and it works great! :up: *


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Nice idea, thanks!


----------



## HandleX (Mar 18, 2006)

veyr nice link


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Most support that already by typing in [email protected] server but I have to admit this is great that you don't have to know the carriers server though.... much more universal.


----------



## wenpeek (Oct 14, 2004)

*WOW! Thanks for the kudos guys! I finally feel like I actually contributed something useful for a change. That's a nice little lift to the ol' self esteem!!  *


----------



## toober (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm wary of putting phone numbers or email through a third party. "Free" often means someone's collecting data for marketing. I looked on the site and found a privacy policy pertaining to their newest version of the service. Here's a couple excerpts:

_Teleflip may sell, for its own account, or otherwise release, your personal information to related third parties (such as our partners, bankers and advertisers) in order for them to notify you of products and/or services that may be of interest to you, or for any other lawful purpose;

Teleflip may use your personal information to advise you of new or additional services offered by Teleflip and/or its Affiliates; provided that all such correspondence shall alert Users of Opt-Out procedures in order to stop receiving such correspondence._

You may be safe with the version described in this forum, but I'd rather avoid the third party and use the wireless carrier's domain address.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Thanks for the look at the terms of service, that is a bit ugly! There really isn't any such thing as a free lunch!


----------



## IceCoveR (Apr 9, 2007)

It only works for North America, or at least that is what it told me. Does anyone knows a site from whom you can send free sms world wide. To anywhere from anywhere. Now this is hard. I searched almost two whole days to find something like this or at least some site where Macedonia is listed.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

http://www.textmefree.com/

have a look there


----------



## IceCoveR (Apr 9, 2007)

It's cool web site, but I can not find a web site to send sms to Macedonia. 
But it is a very cool place. I will take a look at it again tomorrow.


----------



## mascmuscle35 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Guys:

Just so you know - there is no free text messages. Its like the tooth fairy -- someone is paying. Either the recipient or the sender. The mobile operators have intercarrier fees, where they charge each other for message delivery. If you want to send SMS from email go to

www.redoxygen.com

You can text from Outlook, Web or your CRM. They have a free trial, but its only 25 messages.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

mascmuscle35 said:


> Hi Guys:
> 
> Just so you know - there is no free text messages. Its like the tooth fairy -- someone is paying. Either the recipient or the sender. The mobile operators have intercarrier fees, where they charge each other for message delivery. If you want to send SMS from email go to
> 
> You can text from Outlook, Web or your CRM. They have a free trial, but its only 25 messages.


There is no spamming either and your know that if you read the rules.


----------

